# speed shops in the grapevine area



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

i would like to find a speed shop where i can get a dyno tune and oil changes and when i have money the occasional mod in the area and i dont want to drive too far.... i went to 21st century muscle cars but got the feeling they werent really interested in my small potatoes with a shop full of 427 twin turbo kits going in vettes... so where do you guys go?

thanx in advance


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

a a corvettes.com they are in oxnard i believe, heard there real good!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

RPM in lewisville www.real-performance-motorsports.com
I go there and I live in tyler tx. I will be there getting a tune friday sept. 1st. stop by if you want.


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

what time you getting tuned i will try to make that


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

alptbird said:


> RPM in lewisville www.rpmperformance.com
> I go there and I live in tyler tx. I will be there getting a tune friday sept. 1st. stop by if you want.


I've been looking for RPM, but can't find it. The link you posted doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

trogdor said:


> what time you getting tuned i will try to make that


10:30 am sept 1st. it will not be an impresive tune but I welcome the company.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

AcePilot said:


> I've been looking for RPM, but can't find it. The link you posted doesn't go anywhere.


Sorry bout that this is it www.real-performance-motorsports.com I had something else going on at the time. I had a bit of a technical brain fart sorry!


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

ill be there... i have an orange 06 and its stock except for the oil so dont worry about the numbers


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

alptbird said:


> Sorry bout that this is it www.real-performance-motorsports.com I had something else going on at the time. I had a bit of a technical brain fart sorry!


Thanks man.


----------



## GVGoat (Aug 15, 2006)

trogdor said:


> i would like to find a speed shop where i can get a dyno tune and oil changes and when i have money the occasional mod in the area and i dont want to drive too far.... i went to 21st century muscle cars but got the feeling they werent really interested in my small potatoes with a shop full of 427 twin turbo kits going in vettes... so where do you guys go?
> 
> thanx in advance


I too live in Grapevine. No speedshops here, however I have heard a lot of good about RPM and will be taking my car there to have it tuned as my 1st mod.

We need to start a Grapevine gtg!!! The Sonic or the new Chicken Express on Northwest Hwy would be ideal.


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

i tried it... nobody showed... but good luck with that


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I might attend Friday as well to watch, ask dumb questions.


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I might attend Friday as well to watch, ask dumb questions.


amen my V8 comrade!!!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I might attend Friday as well to watch, ask dumb questions.


Are there any smart questions for us aggies? Come on i don't mind i would like to meet more gto owners. they are a little anti social in tyler!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

alptbird said:


> Are there any smart questions for us aggies? Come on i don't mind i would like to meet more gto owners. they are a little anti social in tyler!



Anti social?? There's no such thing (assuming you mean anti social Ags). Believe me, I'll have some ignorant ones, starting with "what's a tune"?

Gig 'em

:cool


----------

